# NEW SS bezel for surfires....



## houtex (Jun 14, 2008)

I found this on the while while searching for something else.the site runs slow .can anybody help?





http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/showthread.php?p=28143018 that's the link


----------



## climberkid (Jun 14, 2008)

whats ur question? it looks pretty cool


----------



## darkzero (Jun 15, 2008)

I like the key.


----------



## ElGreco (Jun 15, 2008)

Im tempted to order that simply for the key. Then i'll be searching for a 6P sapphire lens.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 15, 2008)

+1 for the key.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 15, 2008)

Strike-bezels are overrated. But that key is a great concept for fitting the strike-bezel onto the head of a light.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 15, 2008)

i think the bezel and the key are sexy...:duh2:


----------



## houtex (Jun 15, 2008)

I personally like the look of a contrasting color strike bezel,and have used them with much sucess. Anyway,the page wouldn't totally load for me and I would like to know where to order from. I think it'll look great on a C2.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 15, 2008)

i have a bezel, i want the key!

Crenshaw


----------



## Hitthespot (Jun 15, 2008)

I think that key only works with that strike bezel? If you look close the bezel has two special inlets for that key. 

Bill


----------



## climberkid (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah, and i think that was just a forum. i didnt see any way to order from there houtex. i could be wrong though. anyone know where to buy them?


----------



## eshishlo (Jun 15, 2008)

Looking at my 6P, the key is probably used to take off the plastic retaining ring.



Hitthespot said:


> I think that key only works with that strike bezel? If you look close the bezel has two special inlets for that key.
> 
> Bill


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 15, 2008)

From the pic, it does look as though the key is used to tighten the strike-bezel onto the head of the light by putting the key inside the strike-bezel, lining up the notches, and turning the key.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 15, 2008)

Just a thought but has anyone tried emailing the addy in the picture?


----------



## climberkid (Jun 15, 2008)

no, but i shall try

Edit: e-mail sent to illumpower [at] gmail.com


----------



## Illum (Jun 15, 2008)

ELGreco said:


> Im tempted to order that simply for the key.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 16, 2008)

climberkid said:


> no, but i shall try
> 
> Edit: e-mail sent to illumpower [at] gmail.com


 

I sent one to catEYEJ [at] gmail.com, it looked like he was the one selling them.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 16, 2008)

i got a reply and he said he would quote me if i sent my zip code, so he could let me know how much shipping would be. will post when i know, and let me know what they say also.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 16, 2008)

climberkid said:


> i got a reply and he said he would quote me if i sent my zip code, so he could let me know how much shipping would be. will post when i know, and let me know what they say also.


 
Same thing here.


----------



## houtex (Jun 16, 2008)

Excellent work fellas. I could get the image to show when I did a Google image search,but the site itself would freeze up on me.


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm interested. I wonder if he's got enough capacity to handle a CPF group buy?


----------



## Darien (Jun 17, 2008)

I purchased one of those exact bezels and the same key was sent. It works great removing the plastic retaining ring, and tightening the new bezel up. I have not been able to find another like it.


----------



## ampdude (Jun 17, 2008)

I would like one of those keys also, to remove windows and clean them. And of course for replacing windows. I've been looking for such a tool FOREVER!


----------



## climberkid (Jun 17, 2008)

as soon as i get a reply for pricing i will ask what his stockpile looks like.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 17, 2008)

Group buy, group buy!

See if he will take a USPS MO while you are at it please.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snow (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd be in for one.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 17, 2008)

Please don't publish people's actual e-mail addresses unless they agree to it, as it helps spammers. 

Instead of @, please show it as [at] or similar. I've changed a couple above.


----------



## houtex (Jun 17, 2008)

Will it fit the C2? Cause boy if it does:devil:


----------



## sandbasser (Jun 17, 2008)

The link in the OP comes up 'blank' for me... (what is .sg - Singapore maybe???)

Anyway, I'm definitely interested in one or two of these.

I'll keep my eyes on this thread for details on either group buy or how to order.


----------



## michelkenny (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd be up for a key or two!


----------



## ElGreco (Jun 17, 2008)

Im in for a group buy :thumbsup:


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 17, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Please don't publish people's actual e-mail addresses unless they agree to it, as it helps spammers.
> 
> Instead of @, please show it as [at] or similar. I've changed a couple above.


 
Sorry, my bad 

I'd be in for a couple on a group buy.


----------



## steed77 (Jun 17, 2008)

I would be in for a key and 2 bezels. Someone set up this GB. :candle:


----------



## climberkid (Jun 17, 2008)

sorry about the email thing as well. i would be in for a group buy, but he hasnt emailed me back yet. i would be willing to talk to him next time i get a reply.


----------



## Superdave (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a similar one that i got off Ebay.. it's very nice. no key though. It came with the whole head, glass lense, Oring and stainless bezel. 


http://www.3500z.com/Gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=1139&g2_imageViewsIndex=1

I've since been working on polishing the stainless, it's got a decent shine now...


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 17, 2008)

i contacted cat eye a bit back about the key, yes he is indeed in singapore. He isnt ready to release a price for international sale yet. 

Thats all i feel comfortable with saying without first contacting him about what im allowed to say. 


Crenshaw


----------



## Fizz753 (Jun 17, 2008)

Yet another "Me Too" for the key. I actually spent 20 minutes the other day going through my tool box to find something I could use to get that lens ring off, never did get the thing off.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 18, 2008)

superdave:
thats a good looking bezel. keep it shining!


----------



## ampdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> i contacted cat eye a bit back about the key, yes he is indeed in singapore. He isnt ready to release a price for international sale yet.



They are available now, I have two on the way...

Anyone that wants one should contact him. It looks like a great tool, I can't wait to receive them.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 18, 2008)

who is cat eye and how can I contact them?


----------



## ampdude (Jun 18, 2008)

climberkid,
Use the email address on page one of this thread to contact him.

I don't even know why I clicked on this thread originally, could care less about stainless bezels! But I'm glad I did. I must have been bored.

Now I'm kind of interested in a stainless bezel for something. :shrug:


----------



## climberkid (Jun 18, 2008)

haha thanks. and who doesnt need a SS bezel for SOMETHING?


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 18, 2008)

ampdude said:


> They are available now, I have two on the way...
> 
> Anyone that wants one should contact him. It looks like a great tool, I can't wait to receive them.



dang! im in the same country and am taking longer to get one...i HAVE to find time to meet him and and get one....

Crenshaw


----------



## climberkid (Jun 19, 2008)

im excited to get mine. the exchange rate from Singapore dollars gives me quite a deal!


----------



## generic808 (Jun 19, 2008)

climberkid said:


> superdave:
> thats a good looking bezel. keep it shining!



Shine? Did someone say shine? 

CLICK_HERE_FOR_SOME_REAL_BLING!!!


----------



## climberkid (Jun 19, 2008)

yes, we know your bling is the best bling on CPFMP. lol i would rather have yours, but i need to not spend that kind of money right now, and im sure you need a break.


----------



## ugrey (Jun 20, 2008)

I want a key for all my different size SureFires!


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 21, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> i contacted cat eye a bit back about the key, yes he is indeed in singapore. He isnt ready to release a price for international sale yet.
> 
> Thats all i feel comfortable with saying without first contacting him about what im allowed to say.
> 
> Crenshaw




+1 for the key!


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 21, 2008)

generic808 said:


> Shine? Did someone say shine?
> 
> CLICK_HERE_FOR_SOME_REAL_BLING!!!


I purchased one of Eric's polished 6P Defenders with the strike bezel and I'm STILL drooling over this pic! :naughty:


----------



## generic808 (Jun 22, 2008)

RGB_LED said:


> I purchased one of Eric's polished 6P Defenders with the strike bezel and I'm STILL drooling over this pic! :naughty:


 
Yeah, Larry, I wish I could get ahold of more Detonator's in black so I can polish them. They've been out for a while now but I hope they're available soon because I have so many requests for them.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 22, 2008)

houtex said:


> Will it fit the C2? Cause boy if it does:devil:



It's the same head so it should.


----------



## houtex (Jul 8, 2008)

Any news on this? has anyone received the new bezel?


----------



## Shawn L (Jul 8, 2008)

I think I need one of these bezels. How much are they?


----------



## Scarbear (Jul 8, 2008)

houtex said:


> Any news on this? has anyone received the new bezel?



Yes, i got it! 

it fits perfect for my g2.......both, the bezel AND the tool! :thumbsup:

quick reply of my email and fast/ cheap shipping to germany......

he makes a good work

Olaf


----------



## houtex (Jul 8, 2008)

Scarbear said:


> Yes, i got it!
> 
> it fits perfect for my g2.......both, the bezel AND the tool! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 Well......pics buddy


----------



## HeadShot (Jul 9, 2008)

houtex said:


> Any news on this? has anyone received the new bezel?


Hi,

yes, i emailed cateyej two weeks ago and got the parcel last weekend. It contained the ordered parts: 2 bezels, 2 keys, 2 alloy heads and 2 clickie switches. Good service, good price and quick delivery, to sum it all up, i am very satisfied and for sure will order again.

greetz,
georg


----------



## Scarbear (Jul 9, 2008)

houtex said:


> Well......pics buddy



this will be the first pics from me in CPF....i'll try it! :thinking:


----------



## Scarbear (Jul 9, 2008)

sorry for poor quality.....SS Bezel on SF G2L 






....and a perfect sized tool. 


...you only have to be care that the tool don't slip away. you have a little to press down........


----------



## generic808 (Jul 9, 2008)

Does this tool work for the standard 6PD strike bezel?


----------



## houtex (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats great,pics are fine.You're doing us all a service by being the first of us to try one out and post pics of it.Thank you Scarbear:thumbsup:


----------



## Nilsson (Jul 9, 2008)

Look at my new G2, there is no way the plastic retaining ring can be removed. The ring does not have the small things that the key would fit in. I have drilled the two holes myself in a attempt to remove the ring but it did not work. Any ideas how to remove the ring? Maybe they have glued it to the bezel?

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/2593/dscn1124zr2.jpg


----------



## houtex (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow that is different.my g2 has the notches.
Is your g2 fairly new or old? I got my g2 from a friend who bought it like 3 years ago.


----------



## Nilsson (Jul 9, 2008)

I have 3 G2:s, the other 2 has the notches. But not this one. I got it last week from Batteyjunction.


----------



## ampdude (Jul 9, 2008)

Nilsson said:


> I have 3 G2:s, the other 2 has the notches. But not this one. I got it last week from Batteyjunction.



I've never seen one without the notches before. I hope it's not a new trend. I got my two bezel keys last week, they look great.


----------



## HeadShot (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint you: this seems to be the new trend.
I got my new G2 today and it also does not have notches. The one I got 2 months ago had the old style bezel with notches.
Can the ring on the new model be removed or is it glued in?

greetz,
georg


----------



## wolfstyle (Jul 16, 2008)

For those of you that have gotten the bezel and the key, what did it cost? If the price is right I'll probably get both.

wolfstyle


----------



## ampdude (Jul 16, 2008)

HeadShot said:


> Sorry to disappoint you: this seems to be the new trend.
> I got my new G2 today and it also does not have notches. The one I got 2 months ago had the old style bezel with notches.
> Can the ring on the new model be removed or is it glued in?
> 
> ...



Well that's not good. I know a lot of people like to replace the G2 window with mineral glass, pyrex or AR coated glass.. I was planning on doing this as well.


----------



## HeadShot (Jul 17, 2008)

Maybe someone has the old model still in stock...
greetz,
georg


----------



## ampdude (Jul 26, 2008)

HeadShot said:


> Maybe someone has the old model still in stock...
> greetz,
> georg



HeadShot, what is the color of your G2? Is it yellow?

I was at the sporting goods store the other day and saw all colors of G2. About four of each. Only the yellow ones did not have notches. The black, tan and green all did. All of the G2's were new stock.


----------



## ampdude (Jul 26, 2008)

wolfstyle said:


> For those of you that have gotten the bezel and the key, what did it cost? If the price is right I'll probably get both.
> 
> wolfstyle



wolfstyle, I don't remember, but it was not very expensive. The quality of the bezel key seems pretty good and I am happy with the purchase. I did not get a stainless strike bezel, since my Z2 Defender already has one. just two keys. Email the guy.


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 26, 2008)

houtex said:


> Will it fit the C2? Cause boy if it does:devil:



It should. The C2 and 6P heads have the same retaining ring.


----------



## HeadShot (Jul 27, 2008)

ampdude said:


> HeadShot, what is the color of your G2? Is it yellow?
> 
> I was at the sporting goods store the other day and saw all colors of G2. About four of each. Only the yellow ones did not have notches. The black, tan and green all did. All of the G2's were new stock.


 
Nope, I ordered a black one... my yellow ones are of the older type with notches.
greetz,
georg


----------



## Superdave (Jul 27, 2008)

generic808 said:


> Shine? Did someone say shine?
> 
> CLICK_HERE_FOR_SOME_REAL_BLING!!!


 

Looks familiar...







:wave:


----------



## generic808 (Jul 27, 2008)

Dave,

Use a metal polish to get your light *blinging* again. Even something like Mother's Aluminum Wheel Polish will do fine :thumbsup: Or if you can find it, Blue Magic would work even better. But the Mother's works great and can be found at WallyMart.


----------



## ampdude (Jul 28, 2008)

HeadShot said:


> Nope, I ordered a black one... my yellow ones are of the older type with notches.
> greetz,
> georg



Well that's not good.. :shakehead

I had a faint glimmer of hope after seeing those lights the other day.


----------



## socom1970 (Jul 28, 2008)

Wrong user logged in...


----------



## Superdave (Jul 28, 2008)

generic808 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Use a metal polish to get your light *blinging* again. Even something like Mother's Aluminum Wheel Polish will do fine :thumbsup: Or if you can find it, Blue Magic would work even better. But the Mother's works great and can be found at WallyMart.


 

I attached the light to my dye grinder and spun it at about 30K RPM to sand it down then work it over with a few different grades of polish. It usually looks great untill the light cools down then it gets a little foggy. Mothers seems to clean it up a little after all is said and done but leaves a residue...
to remove the anodizing i tossed it in my sandblasting cabinet and hit it with 80 grit glass media. 

the stainless bezel cleaned up nicely with some 1500 grit.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 18, 2008)

Has anybody used one of these bezel keys with success? I tried to use it on my C3, but the handle started bending a little. The small handle doesn't seem to give you much leverage.

I was thinking of heating the head up with some boiling water. But then it's all wet which makes it slippery. :shrug:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 19, 2008)

Boil it for 5 minutes.

Latex surgical gloves stretched over a regular glove.
Protect your hand from heat and great grip at the same time.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, seems like a lot of effort just to remove that.

My only immediate concern really was just to give it a good cleaning.

With possible intentions of being able to replace the glass if it breaks in the future, without having to replace the bezel.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 23, 2008)

Update: Tonight I was trying to clean the inside glass of my C2 bezel and was getting really frustrated because it kept smudging and wouldn't clean right. So I boiled a 12oz glass of water in the microwave. When it came out I dropped the C2 bezel in it for a couple minutes. I dumped the water out and carefully removed the bezel with some napkins trying not to burn myself. I dried it a bit and gripped the still hot bezel with a napkin, inserted the key and it turned out with little effort.

I was able to clean the glass much easier and more thoroughly. Now the pyrex is crystal clear. I put the rubber gasket and glass back in place and screwed the bezel back together. Excellent! Now in the future when I need to clean it, it should be a much easier job.


----------



## flip (Oct 24, 2008)

I just emailed the guy about a couple of the keys. I had cracked a lens on a G2L and hard time getting the retaining ring off. I ended up putting the bezel in to a ziplock bag and dropping it into a pot of boiling water for 25 miutes. I then took some very small needle nose pliers and opened them up and put the ends into 2 of the slots in the retaining ring to turn it. It came off but I scratched the finish a tiny bit on the ring. I was thinking of covering the jaws of the pliers with liquid plastic wire coating so I wouldn't scratch anything else if I take apart another bezel.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 29, 2008)

25 minutes boiling in water is not really necessary in my experience. I did the same thing with my C3 bezel, boiled a glass of water in the microwave. I took it out and dropped the C3 bezel in for a minute, took it out and it unscrewed easily.

(remember don't put metal in the microwave)


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought a watchmakers tool for removing the retaining ring from the bezel. 




[/URL]


[/img]


----------

